# Flamingo advice



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm headed over from Naples this weekend to fish out of Flamingo with two non fishing buddies (first time in The park) in my boat. I haven’t fished over here in over a year. I was looking for advice of where to go. I was thinking WWB rather than out FL bay. But I’m open to suggestions. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I normally fly fish but I’ll prob break out the cast net if I can find bait.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Hopefully Captain Lemay will chime in. The wind might dictate where you fish.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

I just did a three day houseboat trip with two skiffs in tow. Fished mud bay and oyster bay mostly, headed way up the shark too. Look for moving water around the island points and you’ll find fish. We got lots of trout, small reds, ladyfish, jacks, mackerel, tons of nice mangroves and of course gaff tops. Ran up the shark and was getting bass (50+) and some micro Snook. Didn’t get a chance to fish the creek and river mouths that dump into the gulf, but I’m sure it was happening there too.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If it continues to be this warm, you might do better out front. But keep an eye on the wind. In the backcountry, there are so many options to hide from the wind. As Scott said, fishing the points with moving water is key, or during slower tidal stages look for "pinch points" that will increase the flow even during slower tidal stages. Out front on the falling tide, fish all of the creeks, rivers and canals that drain into the Gulf. Lake Ingraham is always fun.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Scott said:


> I just did a three day houseboat trip with two skiffs in tow. Fished mud bay and oyster bay mostly, headed way up the shark too. Look for moving water around the island points and you’ll find fish. We got lots of trout, small reds, ladyfish, jacks, mackerel, tons of nice mangroves and of course gaff tops. Ran up the shark and was getting bass (50+) and some micro Snook. Didn’t get a chance to fish the creek and river mouths that dump into the gulf, but I’m sure it was happening there too.


I was out on a day trip Sunday and there were so many of those houseboats out! I ran up the Joe to little shark at zero dark thirty and I saw one in mud bay, one just inside the little shark, and later on one in north central whitewater. So many boats in general out! I know that's winter for you, will thin out soon enough.


----------

